# Sigh water damage and thisnew england winter is ruining everything! Help!



## twinturboJDMA (Jan 20, 2009)

hello fellow a6-ers
tragedy has struck, and somehow water has seeped into my car via some sort of clogged water duct. As a result water flooded into the rear passenger side floor and has ruined my TCM and from what my dash is signaling my ABS module as well....
This happened about a month ago, maybe a little less, since then as a result of me being quite broke, I havent been able to get my car towed to a shop to be evaluated/priced. Since then I have been trying to go outside and start the engine and warm it up at least once a week. Everytihng was fine at first....but recently, my car has ceased to start, my battery appears to be ****ting the bed, and I do not know why.
My question is a simple one, I am looking for the thoughts and helpful opinions of some car guys far more knowledgeable than me.
What do I do? Whats going on with my car? No battery power, tranny in safe mode...
Worst part of all of this is that about a month ao when this all started I had just ixed and fine tuned every other problem that wa splaguing my car, mainly new tires, new brakes and rotors, and an alignment. Then my dash was clear and dark, no warning lights, no nothing....now....well now everytihng is worng.
Please help/advise!!! I am hoping to have my car back on the road before the spring!
-TwinturboJD


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Sigh water damage and thisnew england winter is ruining everything! Help! (twinturboJDMA)*

ill be keeping an eye on this. Sorry I don't have any solutions for you, since im new to my A6. I am curious to see if someone has a solution to the clogged drains, or a simple way to clean them. Good luck, sorry to hear about the car.....


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Sigh water damage and thisnew england winter is ruining everything! Help! (twinturboJDMA)*

Hey Twin
Sorry to hear that. Sucks.
Mine did the same thing, but luckily I did not have anything fried. It turned out to be the plastic cover at the bottom of the windshield. It clips into a channel at the bottom of the windshield and a piece of the "clip" had broken of and allowed water to run through and down the air duct that goes into the cab. Some "plastic welding" with the soldering iron fixed her right up!
If you are sure these units are busted I would keep an eye out on eBay. There are always C5s being parted out, and if you buy both modules someone might give you a deal. 
Have you confirmed that there is no water down there anymore? Just wondering if that could be part of the problem.
As far as the battery... maybe it was on it's way out and the standing isn't helping. Also it's been damn cold over here the last few weeks so a weak battery will not last. If you are looking for a new battery don't get one for the 2.7T. These are super expensive and I don't know why. I found out by chance that the 4.2 battery fits perfectly in the place of ours. I think I paid something like $75 for one from Autozone. When you take yours out you'll see the tray the battery sits on actually has two bolt holes. One for the 2.7 and one for the 4.2. The 4.2 battery is just a little longer than ours and as a result you use the second bolt hole to tie it down. I was quoted $350 by Audi for a battery, and at the time nobody seemed to have an aftermarket replacement for the 2.7. This a couple of years ago so that might have changed now. FYI the 4.2 battery is stronger so I will probably replace it with another 4.2 if this one dies.
Hope that helps at least a little








Cheres
Massboykie


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Sigh water damage and thisnew england winter is ruining everything! Help! (Massboykie)*

its posts like these that make it worth while to throw together a DIY/Technical page....
we need one in the A6 forums desperately


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Sigh water damage and thisnew england winter is ruining everything! Help! (jettasmooth)*

yep


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Sigh water damage and thisnew england winter is ruining everything! Help! (jettasmooth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettasmooth* »_...we need one in the A6 forums desperately

Hey Jetta
I agree, but how do we get it started?
I have many DIYs on VAGLinks (sig), some form other places though, so I'm not sure if they are allowed? Does anyone know?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## megafreakindeth (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Sigh water damage and thisnew england winter is ruining everything! Help! (Massboykie)*

that water leak is caused by leaves and dirt clogging up the drains under your battery and brake booster. pull the battery out and suck out everything in there with a vacuum. then take an airblower and blow down the two holes(looks like a garbage disposal boot). youll also have to remove and reseal the cabin filter box(thats where the water came in).
crawl under the car and break loose the underbody coating over the body drains, youll have to pull out these 2in diameter rubber plugs to drain out the water. the carpet will absorb alot and the dealer will want you to pay a ton to remove it and dry it. kinda pointless, just drive with the ac/defrost on for a while and itll eventually pull the moisture out.
common problem, thank the guys who change your oil for not cleaning it out ever.
if you have an automatic your also going to need a tcm because it got flooded. it may be sealed in a box but apparently thats just for looks, not for element proofing.


_Modified by megafreakindeth at 5:36 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## megafreakindeth (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Sigh water damage and thisnew england winter is ruining everything! Help! (megafreakindeth)*

^ thats all the diy your going to need for any passat type car.


----------



## twinturboJDMA (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the posts, they have all been really helpful.
The two that stood out were MAss Boy's and MEgafreaks.
Do either of you two, or anyone else for that matter know how to do what MEgafreak is suggesting? If so, is there any manual or step by step guide that you could point me toward? I am not th emost mechanically savvy guy, just a hard worker who saved up along time to get a car I always wanted.....only to have this fluke accident occur.
Any further help would be much appreciated.
Also thanks for the advice on using a 4.2 battery to replace my current dead one. Anyone else try this? please advise.

Thanks again,
TwinturboJDMA


----------



## BarakOBalla (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: (twinturboJDMA)*

Had some water in carpet once


----------



## twinturboJDMA (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Sigh water damage and thisnew england winter is ruining everything! Help! (Massboykie)*

DO you know off anyone in Ma or any surrounding states that could possiblly have a used or discount price TCM for an 02 2.7t?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Sigh water damage and thisnew england winter is ruining everything! Help! (twinturboJDMA)*

Hey Twin
Have you had a look on eBay? Always cars being parted out on there. Most of the companies will also give you a warrantee.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## megafreakindeth (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Sigh water damage and thisnew england winter is ruining everything! Help! (Massboykie)*

open hood
remove plastic cover over battery
remove battery
remove battery tray
remove debris
find drain hole ones right under the batt, ones under the brake booster
poke out debris or blow out with airblower
pour water down holes to make sure theyre clean
put ur stuff back togeather


----------



## twinturboJDMA (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Sigh water damage and thisnew england winter is ruining everything! Help! (megafreakindeth)*

Good news!
I was able to find a replacement TCM and for only a fraction of the $1300 new part price.
I am currently pissed of at the Audi A6 engineers for putting together such a poorly designed water-drain system. 
Piece of advice for all a6-ers, check the plastic that lines your windshield for leaks, if there is one, it can be catastrophic! 
Needless to say there are alot of design issues with the 02 a6 2.7t.....my friend has spent the better part of this past week checking for leaks and any potential holes or cracks, and he has found plenty. 
But anyways my baby should be back on the road this monday and all will be well again...now to change that pesky timing belt....
cheers chaps


----------



## Zba (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: Sigh water damage and thisnew england winter is ruining everything! Help! (twinturboJDMA)*

Make sure to clean the corrosion off of the connector. Water entry never ends well. If you leave the carpet in there without drying it out, you will get mold and there could be the potential for damaging the new TCM as well. Newspapers under the carpet work well if you don't have a place to pull the carpet and dry it.


----------

